# Hit a milestone with FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20180611-r334983.img



## rotor (Jun 18, 2018)

For the first time in my experience, the Raspberry Pi3 has been able to self-host a full system build for me.  I had to knudge it along at one point, but it eventually completed a full buildworld and buildkernel.

Running `make` with 3 threads didn't work (buildworld stopped).  So I dropped the number of threads to 1, and buildworld completed.  But buildkernel stopped with some out of space condition:

```
linking kernel.full
ctfmerge -L VERSION -g -o kernel.full ...
objcopy: elf_update() failed: I/O error: No space left on device
*** [kernel.full] Error code 1
```

On a lark, I changed /etc/fstab to bump the tmpfs size from 50M to 80M, rebooted, started buildkernel again, and buildkernel completed.  The installs worked, and the Pi3 successfully booted with the new system.


----------



## rotor (Jun 18, 2018)

fwiw, using 1 thread, buildworld took about 3 days to complete, buildkernel about 12 hours.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 18, 2018)

rotor said:


> fwiw, using 1 thread, buildworld took about 3 days to complete, buildkernel about 12 hours.


That's what cross-compiling is for, so you can compile it faster on a different computer of a different architecture for the Pi's architecture.


----------



## Oko (Jun 18, 2018)

sidetone said:


> That's what cross-compiling is for, so you can compile it faster on a different computer of a different architecture for the Pi's architecture.


That is NOT what cross-compiling should be used for! Cross compiling should be only used by developers to port OS to the new architectures. If an arch is not self-hosting it is not usable by a general public.

Cross-compiling BS have effectively put the last nail in the coffin of NetBSD. Due to cross-compiling NetBSD have effectively reduced itself from 50+ architectures to  amd64 OS.


----------



## tingo (Jun 19, 2018)

rotor said:


> For the first time in my experience, the Raspberry Pi3 has been able to self-host a full system build for me.  I had to knudge it along at one point, but it eventually completed a full buildworld and buildkernel.


Well done!


----------



## jiml8 (Sep 16, 2018)

Oko said:


> That is NOT what cross-compiling should be used for! Cross compiling should be only used by developers to port OS to the new architectures. If an arch is not self-hosting it is not usable by a general public.
> 
> Cross-compiling BS have effectively put the last nail in the coffin of NetBSD. Due to cross-compiling NetBSD have effectively reduced itself from 50+ architectures to  amd64 OS.


Cross-compiling is also for when you don't want to spend 3-4 days doing a build of the embedded system for your target as you develop it.


----------

